# Vintage Fender Princeton and strat? Edmonton



## Scott25 (Jan 4, 2021)

60s princeton? Left by tenant.
also has a interesting strat for 300...









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca













Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Could be hot. No info on the operational condition.


----------



## Mutron (Dec 28, 2011)

I messaged him when it had zero views and no response as of yet...at least I hope I'm first in line!


----------



## Mutron (Dec 28, 2011)

Ad is now down, either someone hipped him to the actual possible value or I got scooped. Someone may have just got the deal of the decade!


----------



## Scott25 (Jan 4, 2021)

Mutron said:


> Ad is now down, either someone hipped him to the actual possible value or I got scooped. Someone may have just got the deal of the decade!


Bummer! I think so!


----------



## Mutron (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh well, that's the way the cookie crumbles sometimes. I've been extremely blessed and lucky on Kijiji lately but this would've been like winning the lottery - pretty sure was both a 60s strat and Princeton. Also could be a scam, I have so many questions!


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

That is indeed a tuxedo Princeton (Blonde 6G2 circuit in early Blackface aesthetic). But that was not an original guitar. I can see even in that tiny picture that the inlays are not right, and also the knobs look like poor reproductions. Probably an MJT if I had to guess based on the wear patterns of the relic job. Wicked score for someone, but not an original Strat


----------



## Scott25 (Jan 4, 2021)

Mutron said:


> Oh well, that's the way the cookie crumbles sometimes. I've been extremely blessed and lucky on Kijiji lately but this would've been like winning the lottery - pretty sure was both a 60s strat and Princeton. Also could be a scam, I have so many questions!


I really hope the "tenant" who left it behind came back to get it!


----------



## Mutron (Dec 28, 2011)

fogdart said:


> That is indeed a tuxedo Princeton (Blonde 6G2 circuit in early Blackface aesthetic). But that was not an original guitar. I can see even in that tiny picture that the inlays are not right, and also the knobs look like poor reproductions. Probably an MJT if I had to guess based on the wear patterns of the relic job. Wicked score for someone, but not an original Strat


Maybe I'm a bad person but that makes me feel slightly better!


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Wow that would have been a steal of a deal. I got a Brown Princeton last year for 1800 and I thought THAT was a great deal.


----------

